# Filter stuck on lens



## arcticchic (Dec 4, 2006)

Excuse me everyone.  This is my first post, I just joined this moment.  I have had SLR cameras for 30 plus years and always used a skylight or UV filter for no other reason than to protect my lens.

Anyway I have a  UV filter on my 18-55 lens for my Canon 20-D but somehow it was mis-threaded being put back on.  It was probably me, I can't believe I did that, I feel like such an idiot.

There was a guy Steve on here a while back that had two filters stuck together and I read your comments and helpful suggestions like putting it in the freezer etc.  But this filter is stuck on the lens so I'd be worried about condensation forming after, I can't exactly immerse it in water either (!) I've tried rubber gloves and also an elastic band wrapped around the filter but it's on there pretty good.  

Is there a chance I could wreck the lens by giving it a good crank with cushioned needle nose pliers, since it is an AF and I'm not really familiar with how much twisting around I can do with it.

I appreciate any help you can offer, this seems like a good site, thank you for your time.

Cheers
Arcticchic


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 4, 2006)

set it to manual focus and use a rubber strap wrench.


----------



## df3photo (Dec 4, 2006)

i think there was a thread on this in the past.... ahh... try this one for some more tips...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61633&highlight=filter+stuck+lens

 and good luck!


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 5, 2006)

I have used the rubber band trick and it works wonders.  The nice fat wide ones work very well.  

Carefull on how much force you apply to the lens while holding the focus ring.  Deppending on the lens, quite a few use plastic cams for the focusing.  Can break them.  

If / when you use filter wrenches you are supposed to use them in a pair (1 on filter, and one on the lens barrell just below the filter).


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 5, 2006)

Damaging the filter is the least of your worries, so . . .

put a wide rubber band on the lens as close to the filter as you can.  Grasp the lens by the band.  Apply a kitchen jar-opener to the filter.  Use just enough pressure to avoid slippage.

The filter may survive for re-use.  The big question will be the condition of the threads on the lens itself.  Galling may have occurred.


----------



## arcticchic (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks all, and to df3 for the link to that other thread (cocacola, eergh!)  Not brave enough to try that one yet, going to go to a camera shop and see if they have a strap wrench.  Maybe some big burly guy with huge non-arthritic hands works there   You guys are great

Cheers
Arcticchic


----------



## arcticchic (Dec 5, 2006)

BTW how long does it take for tne "NOOB" tag to go away?  I think I'm even on the wrong branch, sorry!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2006)

arcticchic said:
			
		

> BTW how long does it take for tne "NOOB" tag to go away?  I think I'm even on the wrong branch, sorry!



It's an automatic title that changes when you hit a certain amount of posts.  I think it's 30 or 50 when it first changes.

Or....you could become a subscriber and get the privilege of editing your own title.


----------



## arcticchic (Dec 5, 2006)

Bob's yer uncle!  A pair of slip joint water pipe pliers did the trick.  The lens survived.  The filter didn't break but I suspect the threads are nfg so I canned it.

Thanks for the tag info, Big Mike.  You're probably a great guy but I do hate your blue shirt 

Cheers
Arcticchic


----------



## mcktheknf (Dec 9, 2006)

I had a filter stick and I just put the lens in a sealed plastic freezer bag and put it in the freezer with the filter end down. When the metal gets cold on the filter, it shrinks and releases its grip. Just make sure that the freezer bad is air tight so you dont get moisture in the lens.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 10, 2006)

what i do when this happens is put on another filter and then try to take off the first one.


----------



## SaSi (Dec 11, 2006)

I've had a starlight effect filter stuck on one lens some years back. It was a zoom lens (Canon FD 35-70/4 for those who know about it) with the threads in an inner barrel retreating within an outer barrel. It's still there. I bought a new lens recently from ebay for $25. Just so the filter doesn't believe it beat me to it.


----------

